
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking Freelancer? (June 2019) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
promptworks
SEEKING FREELANCER. Philadelphia. Local only. We are a development shop that
focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling is to help companies create
amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications, APIs, products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python, Elixir, and JavaScript (mostly
React and React-Native).

As PromptWorks grows, so does demand on our engineering team. We often find
ourselves fielding development inquiries from excellent clients working
outside our preferred stacks and expertise or we occasionally don’t have
enough staff to fill out a team with employees. In those cases, we like to
work with seasoned, versatile contractors that are excited to dive in. We are
seeking experienced freelance engineers to mutually expand our business.

Skills we are currently looking for:

    
    
      • Ruby & Rails
      • Elixir & Phoenix
      • Kubernetes, Docker, AWS Lambda
      • Python
      • React, Angular
      • React Native
      • .NET
      • iOS, Android

[https://www.promptworks.com/contracting](https://www.promptworks.com/contracting)

~~~
AchieveLife
Based on what you typed here and the information on the site, it appears you
meant to post in the 'Who's Hiring' thread.

The requirements and expectations posted do not fit the US criteria for
contractor classification.

------
ReDeiPirati
SEEKING FREELANCER | Technical Writers, Bloggers - Machine Learning, Deep
Learning, Artificial Intelligence | Remote (anywhere on the blue planet)

FloydHub is a YC start-up building AI infrastructure and tools. We have a
popular platform with a highly satisfied and growing user base.

We are passionate about the power of artificial intelligence and truly believe
these technologies will make a lasting positive impact on the world. We are
doing our part to accelerate the adoption of AI by creating easy-to-use tools
and by educating more people about fundamental concepts, best practices and
advanced techniques in AI. Our blog plays a critical role in educating our
current audience and others interested in entering the field.

We are looking for bloggers, writers, and content editors to create engaging
and informative pieces for our audience. If you are a data scientist or
software engineer looking to write about your areas of expertise or what you
are learning, we are still interested. This is a great opportunity for you to
contribute to the biggest technology revolution since the advent of the
internet and work alongside influencers in AI.

Come write for us. Come be part of the revolution.

[https://blog.floydhub.com/write-for-
floydhub/?utm_source=hn&...](https://blog.floydhub.com/write-for-
floydhub/?utm_source=hn&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=call_for_writers_june_2019)

~~~
philipkiely
I just published a piece with Floydhub, it has been a great experience!

Check out [https://blog.floydhub.com/introduction-to-genetic-
algorithms...](https://blog.floydhub.com/introduction-to-genetic-algorithms/)

------
redgetan
SEEKING WORK | Ottawa, Canada | Remote Ok

I'm available for part-time, project based work, or mentorship opportunities.
7+ years experience. Web/Mobile/Devops.

Website: [http://redgetan.cc](http://redgetan.cc)

Email: redge.tan@gmail.com

Skills

    
    
      - Backend: Nodejs, Express, Ruby on Rails, MongoDB
      - Frontend: React, Webpack, Backbone.js
      - Devops: Kubernetes, Docker, Chef, AWS EC2/Lambda
      - Tech: VR, HTML5 Canvas, WebGL, Video Streaming
      - Platforms: Web, iOS (Swift), Android (Java)
    
    

Examples of work I would love to do

\- Augmenting Test Infrastructure - You might lack resources/time to add
tests, and are currently focusing on features. I can help implement
integration tests for complex micro-services, or UI tests for your
react/react-native codebase.

\- React/React-Native work - I've worked on React.js projects before and also
have native iOS/Android experience.

\- Weird Problems/Offshoot tasks - Ones that no-one else would like to do or
have trouble doing. Perhaps it involves migrating old legacy software and
library dependencies makes it a pain to migrate.

\- Crypto related work - I've done small projects involving ethereum, nano
(raiblocks) such as web-wallets.

\- Mentorship - I've mentored junior developers in the past, and have also
helped friends who are new to coding.

------
jahodges
SEEKING WORK - Greater Seattle, WA area - 100% Remote

Do you find yourself frustrated with a lack of visibility and increase in
latency with your K8 clusters?

How about Outages? Downtime? 5XXs thrown out of the blue?

Wouldn't it be great to get back to a time when your infrastructure was just
simple, functional, and 'boring'?

If you've taken a look at some of the Real-World Kubernetes Failure
Stories[1], you know that with great power comes great responsibility (and
great opportunity for spectacular failure).

Your engineers can tell you about that responsibility. They'll tell you that
the savings you expected from Kubernetes has been overwhelmed by sunk
engineering time troubleshooting, fixing, and maintaining your k8s cluster.

If you're looking for a solution that takes you back to simple, functional
infrastructure, we're experts in such migrations. Reach out and send us an
email (jahodges419 - at - gmail.com) to start the conversation.

We specialize in migrating your business to a simple, functional, 'boring'
platform that Just Works(tm), letting you and your engineers get back to
focusing on your product, without worrying when that next opaque 'notReady'
error message will come from out of the blue.

If you want to migrate away from Kubernetes back to a simple, stable, reliable
platform, then send us an email <jahodges419 - at - gmail.com> to start the
conversation.

[1] [https://github.com/hjacobs/kubernetes-failure-
stories](https://github.com/hjacobs/kubernetes-failure-stories)

------
mariusc23
SEEKING FREELANCER | Boulder, CO | Remote | US Time Zone

At Uplift, we’re on a mission to perfect our working lives all while learning,
building, and enjoying our free time. We're looking for a well-rounded
software engineer with mid-level to senior experience in at least 2 of these:

* React/React Native

* Django (python)

* GraphQL, Apollo

Bonus:

* Freelance/project experience (most important)

* Familiar w/ Heroku or AWS

* Strong CSS skills

* Native iOS or Android experience

* Understanding of databases, SQL

Continuous learning, both within the industry & from each other is core to
Uplift's values. We welcome people of different backgrounds, experiences,
abilities and perspectives. If you're self-sufficient, passionate & a good
communicator, apply now!

Begin part-time and go from there.

#### To apply, please include:

* Location and preferred working hours (US-based preferred)

* Details about your experience with React & React Native and/or Django

* Details about your experience with GraphQL, Apollo or Typescript

* 1-2 references

* Current & next 3 months of availability, range is OK. At least 15 hours a week.

Email work@uplift.agency |
[https://www.uplift.agency/careers/](https://www.uplift.agency/careers/)

------
kamil_rafikov
SEEKING WORK - Russia, REMOTE

I’m specialized in development and management of large complex web-based
projects (on LAMP(PHP)/Yii/Symfony/React stack) with a size of several
hundreds functional components. This experience includes active work with
large poorly documented code bases created by other developers. Other half of
my background consists of self-financed self-studies in social sciences,
biology, and arts.

My CV: [http://kamil-rafik.com/docs/Kamil-Rafikov-2019.pdf](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Kamil-Rafikov-2019.pdf)

Email: mailbox@kamil-rafik.com

Skype: kamil.rafikov

------
Rootmont_Jobs
SEEKING FREELANCER | Front-end and Wordpress Engineers | SF or Remote

Rootmont Research is the quantitative crypto platform for all of your trading
analysis. It is the only site to offer institutional level tools to individual
investors. Help us create financial freedom for everyone. www.rootmont.com

RESPONSIBILITIES \- Develop investment tools. \- Expand site to include
additional asset class sectors. \- Condense and simplify complex information
into easily understandable analysis.

TECH STACK \- PHP \- Javascript \- Angular \- Wordpress

EMAIL: jobs@rootmont.com

------
rasikjain
SEEKING WORK ~ Greater New York, NY ~ 100% Remote

Technologies:

    
    
        • Web: ReactJs | ES6/7 | TypeScript | Redux | Node.js | Express.js | AngularJs | HTML5 | Bootstrap
    
        • Microsoft: .NET Core | C# | Asp.Net MVC | Web API | Linq | Entity Framework
    
        • Data: SQL Server | MySQL | MongoDB | Redis | CouchDB
    
        • Cloud: AWS | Azure | Docker | S3 | EC2 | SQS | SNS | RDS
    
        • Packages & Tools: Axios | GraphQL | Redux | WebPack | Babel | NPM | Git | Splunk | SumoLogic | Jira | Sitecore
     

Email: jainrasik [at] gmail.com

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/](https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/)

Stackoverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-
jain](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-jain)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/)

Github: [https://github.com/rasikjain](https://github.com/rasikjain)

About: Experienced (15+ years) Software Engineer & Architect with experience
in FULL-STACK applications in React.js / TypeScript / C# / AWS / Cyber
Security. Worked in different roles dealing with Product Development, Solution
& Enterprise Architecture, Security & Cloud.

------
InternetOfStuff
SEEKING WORK: Embedded/IoT development, development process consulting,
product quality consulting

Location: Munich, Germany

Remote: preferred

I'm an experienced (>10 years) software engineer with management experience. I
have a master's in mechanical engineering.

I've worked on all stages of embedded products, from product management, to
specification, to coding, testing, and qualification. A lot of my career was
spent working on safety-critical systems up to ASIL D / SIL4.

How I could help you:

    
    
      * advise in improving the quality of your product
      * close gaps in your team's embedded development expertise
      * organise and manage your development efforts
      * provide training
      * bring automated tests and continuous integration to your embedded projects (DevOps for embedded!)
      * close gaps in your team's embedded development expertise
      * help you comply with safety regulations
     
    

my current projects:

    
    
      * training and advising several German Fortune 500 companies on DevOps
      * managing a small, experienced team in the development of an industrial robot
      * advising a multinational company in the development of a highly safety-critical (ASIL D)
        automotive electronics component
      * advising a startup in the IoT development tooling space
      * coaching a startup team on improving their development workflow
    

Contact me at luca [at] ingianni.eu

------
ritchiea
SEEKING WORK | Berlin, Germany or remote (originally from NYC, can make trips
to US east coast)

Full stack Ruby and Javascript developer with experience as a lead dev, as
well as a teacher/mentor. I believe in writing clear, readable, simple code
and refactoring for performance as necessary. I'm good at communicating with
other stakeholders, including non-technical execs/managers, thinking about the
business problem and advocating for the user.

Most of my experience is with startups and small businesses. But I also have
done a smattering of big company work including at the New York Times and
Cleversafe ($1B onsite file storage service acquired by IBM). Over the past
few years I have worked for a niche social media company, a B2B fashion supply
chain management company and on a one-off art installation project for Davos.

Long time Rails dev (since Rails 2), more recently I've worked with
Node.js/Express & React as well. Occasional smalltime open source contributor
(most recently to KillBill a billing & payment platform). Not dev-ops per say
but I have experience managing deployments with AWS, Digital Ocean, and
Heroku. All that said I typically choose my work based on the teams and
projects rather than the tech stack.

Github: [https://github.com/ritchiea](https://github.com/ritchiea)

Resume:
[http://www.andrewritchie.info/docs/andrewritchie.pdf](http://www.andrewritchie.info/docs/andrewritchie.pdf)

------
unleashit
SEEKING WORK | Berkeley, CA | San Francisco Bay Area or REMOTE

Front End Engineer (Full Stack Javascript) with 18 years of experience working
with startups to enterprise. My specialty is the front end and React, although
I'm also skilled in Node.js and PHP/Drupal/Wordpress.

I'm available for either substantial projects or as part of your team, on a
temporary or possibly a permanent basis (I am happy to consider a full time
employment in the right case).

Skills: Javascript ES 6+, React/Redux, Node.js, Typescript, HTML, CSS, React
Native, Angular, REST, GraphQL, Webpack, Babel, Postgres, Mysql, Mongo, Linux,
Nginx, Docker, AWS, Lambda, PHP, Drupal, Wordpress and more.

Things I'm good at: user friendly, performant, modern UIs made with current
best practices, single page apps, creating or integrating web services and
APIs, backend, deployment, CMS development/theming (Drupal, Wordpress) and
more.

Note: I'm no longer interested in taking the lead in design/ux, sorry! Haven't
kept up.

Website: [https://jasongallagher.org](https://jasongallagher.org)

Github: [https://github.com/unleashit](https://github.com/unleashit)

You can reach me via the contact form on my website. There's also a real time
chat you're welcome to use if you have any questions or want to say hello!

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Denver, NYC, or Remote

We are a remote 3-person full-stack design and dev team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've worked on: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[https://emulatebio.com](https://emulatebio.com),
[https://fitnessration.com.sg](https://fitnessration.com.sg),
[http://shoptwigs.com](http://shoptwigs.com),
[https://caster.io](https://caster.io).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We offer hourly rates and discounted monthly retainer options. Contact: via
our website or you can contact me directly at eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
gilli
SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI/UX designer and developer from Iceland looking to work on great projects
where I can be a powerful asset in scaling a business.

Portfolio at: [https://gilli.is](https://gilli.is)

Over eight years of experience of working in Fin-tech, Journalism, TV and
Media, Health, Science, and more.

I can provide the following for you:

\- Design — Whether you need a design from scratch, a redesign, or you're
having issues with a small part of you product, I can design it.

\- Front-end Development — I can build the design into a pixel perfect
product, this is rare among us designers and has proven to be extremely
powerful for the end result since there is less wasted effort.

\- Analysis — Your users know everything that's wrong with your product but
have difficulty communicating it. Often it comes out in anger and frustration.
That's where my usability and experience analysis comes in. I'll review your
app from an outsider and expert point of view, and give you actionable
feedback.

\- Free advice — You might not be sure if I am the right fit and I very well
might not be. I can help you figure out the best direction to go, for free.

I take my work very serious and put a lot of work into good communication,
good planning, and, last but not least, properly understanding your product so
that we can produce great results.

Contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is

------
gmcerveny
SEEKING FREELANCER - St Louis | Remote

Possibly just a quick phone consultation or short couple day sprint.

Ultimately, I want to create a prototype of an interactive web audio
instrument.

I can handle the audio programming, but would like to find someone to either
consult or collaborate with on choosing: \- canvas vs dom (and framework) \-
front end framework (if any) \- static hosting (maybe just GitHub)

Javascript is always changing, so would love to find someone up to date.

Could be an hour or two phone call or a day or two engagement.

greg dot cerveny at gmail dot com

------
aurelianito
SEEKING WORK | Argentina (GMT-3) | REMOTE

I am the creator of slowbreak, a python2/python3 library to connect to stock
markets via fix protocol. Install by running 'pip install slowbreak'. Check it
out at
[https://pypi.org/project/slowbreak/](https://pypi.org/project/slowbreak/)

Contact me via email at aurelianocalvo@gmail.com.

I can help you integrate with stock markets, pass market homologations and do
algotrading.

------
esamsonov
SEEKING WORK

Experienced full-stack JavaScript developer focusing on fast-growing startups.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Website: [https://www.esamsonov.com](https://www.esamsonov.com)

Upwork:
[https://www.upwork.com/fl/esamsonov](https://www.upwork.com/fl/esamsonov)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/esamsonov](https://www.linkedin.com/in/esamsonov)

Email: iam@esamsonov.com

------
nhooey
SEEKING WORK - Toronto/Remote, willing to visit

I'm a full-stack software engineer with 12 years of experience, including
Endeca, Vine (Twitter), and as the tech lead for Search at Shutterstock
Images. I'm available for full or part-time work. I also have a bachelor of
Mathematics and Computer Science from the University of Waterloo.

I can build a web application from front to back, providing guidance to plan a
simple, iterative implementation that meets your needs. I can also lead a team
of engineers.

I also have DevOps experience at TunnelBear and Vine (Twitter). Most of my
experience has been building scalable web applications, making build systems
and doing configuration management, and React web apps.

    
    
      Skills:
      * Java, Scala, Python, JavaScript + TypeScript
      * React, Redux, Angular, Spring Boot, Django
      * Amazon AWS, Microsoft Azure, Heroku
      * ElasticSearch, Solr, Redis, MySQL, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, MongoDB
      * Docker, Kubernetes, Ansible, Chef, Puppet
      * GitLab Continuous Integration
    

LinkedIn: [https://linkedin.com/in/nhooey/](https://linkedin.com/in/nhooey/)

Email: nhooey at gmail.com

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, React, React Native, Redux, MobX,
GraphQL, React Native, Kubernetes, Express, Koa, Next.js, MySQL, Postgres,
MongoDB, Redis, Firebase, Terraform, CloudFormation, CircleCI, Codeship,
GitLab, Jenkins

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2019/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2019/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte_190326.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

From 2005 until 2015 I ran my own development company. Since 2015 I’ve been
using that experience to help companies and development teams take ‘the next
step’. The next step in delivering higher quality products, the next step in
gaining higher developer velocity and the next step in being a more
predictable in planning and outcome.

I strongly believe the following factors help in taking this next step: 1.
Never compromise in code quality. 2. Standardize as much as possible (to
prevent reinventing the wheel and focus on adding value) 3. Automate
everything 4. Create a safe to fail environment.

------
kugelblitz
SEEKING WORK | Remote (or Cologne, Germany)

* Reliable and experienced (7+ years) Full Stack Developer specialized in web apps and APIs.

* Past projects were with startups, small- to medium sized tech companies, agencies and consultants.

* Type of projects have been features development, maintenance projects, greenfield projects / complete re-writes, project audits and consulting. Successfully developed my own long-term niche side-project ([https://www.nachhaltigejobs.de](https://www.nachhaltigejobs.de)) that has grown to ~150.000 pageviews / month and has been profitable and largely automated for a couple of years.

### Technologies ###

* Backend: PHP (Symfony, some Laravel, or even without framework), SQL (MySQL / MariaDB, PostgreSQL, Doctrine ORM), Amazon AWS (ElasticBeanstalk, RDS, S3, Cloudfront), DigitalOcean.

* Frontend: JavaScript (vanilla, Vue.js, VueX), HTML / CSS / Sass (Bootstrap, Bulma)

* Other: Web Performance Optimization, Online Marketing (focus on SEO), basic nginx / Apache administration, Testing (PHPUnit, TestCafe), git (GitHub, GitLab, Bitbucket)

Web: [https://www.adria.agency](https://www.adria.agency)

Mail: hn (@) adria.dev

Available for freelance work from 8 up to 32 hours / week

Rate: 80 € (90 US$) / hr for remote work, 95 € / hr in Cologne (Germany) area

Development Strategy: Use the best tool for the job, not the shiniest. Add
value as early as possible without compromising performance or security.

------
wsc981
SEEKING WORK, anywhere, remote

\---

Location: Thailand

Willing to relocate: Perhaps, depending on compensation and location

Technologies: iOS & Android (Swift, Objective-C, Java, C#, Jenkins, shell
scripting, testing, Ruby, git)

Résumé/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/resume/download?savedResumeId...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/resume/download?savedResumeId=1755009)

Email: wolfgang.schreurs@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/wolf81](https://github.com/wolf81)

StackOverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/250164/wolfgang-
schreurs](https://stackoverflow.com/users/250164/wolfgang-schreurs)

I speak fluent Dutch & English. I've been a mobile developer for almost 10
years. For the last year I've worked remotely through Codementor for a US
client. My going rate at the moment is at least 55 USD per hour for remote
work. Even though I am a primarily mobile developer, I'd also be open to
positions as tester (including test automation) as I have also some experience
in that area. I am mostly interested in full-time (40 hours / week) remote
positions.

------
xisnextbigthing
SEEKING WORK - Istanbul, Turkey / REMOTE

Hi, I'm a full-stack developer with 10 years of experience. I worked on a wide
range of projects with clients from mostly English speaking countries.
Currently available. Would like to work on your MLPs (Minimum Lovable
Product).

I try to work on my clients projects like they're my own and strive to do best
both technically and business-wise. The thing needs to launch, but first
impression matters too.

\- MSc in CompSci

\+ JS (React + MobX, FeathersJS, Node.js, Vanilla ES5+)

\+ HTML5 (Offline Apps), CSS (Sass, CSS Modules)

\+ PHP (Laravel, WordPress, Symfony)

\+ Python (Data Wrangling, NLP, Scrapy), Conversion Optimization, UX, App
Performance, Solr, Selenium, RDBMS (PostgreSQL, MySQL), NoSQL, Software
Architecture, Docker, DevOps

I am open to interesting and challenging work, involving research and
learning.

You can see some reviews about my work here:
[https://gasoved.github.io/testimonials/](https://gasoved.github.io/testimonials/)

As sample work, a side project of mine:
[https://metacopter.com](https://metacopter.com)

My rate is $50 per hour and can work up to 20 hours per week.

Feel free to drop me an email: gasoved [at] gmail

------
dylanrw

      Location: US
      Remote: Yes
      Technologies: Swift, JS, C#, React, Rx*, Design.
      Email: dylan[@]bvr.group
    

I am a Developer (Swift, JS, Ruby, Obj-C, React, Rx*, MobX, Hyperapp, Elm),
and Designer (Interaction Design/UI/UX). I typically consult on or perform the
following:

\- macOS/iOS Design & Development: Development, prototyping, design.

\- Front End Design & Development - Prototyping, production, management, I've
also setup processes for growing teams and established best practices for new
hires.

\- Product Design: Strategy, best practices, interaction design, ui design,
iconography, marketing.

\- Data Visualization: Static or Interactive, web, mobile, video.

\- GIS: ARC GIS, Google Maps, Mapbox, interactive and time based
visualizations.

[https://bvr.group](https://bvr.group) |
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw](http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw) |
[http://github.com/dylan](http://github.com/dylan) |
[http://dribbble.com/dylanrw](http://dribbble.com/dylanrw)

------
inceptivecss
SEEKING WORK | USA | Remote

What I Do

I work with established businesses to solve their problems through custom
software. Typically this is building a customized CRM to store and act on your
specialized data once you’ve outgrown spreadsheets and off-the-shelf CRM
products.

I can take you from initial problem realization all the way to a minimum
viable solution, with maintenance and further enhancement available once the
solution is in use. I have over 7 years of professional experience handling
everything from small one-trick-pony billing apps to CRMs that manage an
entire company from the ground up.

I don't just build something and then disappear, I want to be a long-term
partner that grows your business.

What I’m Looking For

Long-term, slow-burn projects. Approximately 10 hours/week. I don't move fast
and break things, I help improve your business carefully and methodically.

What I’m Not Looking For

* Full-time "whale" clients that need undivided attention to their project.

* Equity

* Brand-new businesses

More Information

Website: [http://inceptivecss.com](http://inceptivecss.com)

Portfolio:
[http://inceptivecss.com/portfolio](http://inceptivecss.com/portfolio)

Email: jciskey@inceptivecss.com

------
kareemm
SEEKING WORK | Remote Only (located in Atlantic Timezone, ET+1)

Full stack Rails developer with tons of product management experience.

My sweet spot is helping a non-technical executive / founder with deep domain
experience who is funded and needs to build a version 1. B2B SaaS is my
specialty.

I've worked with the CEOs of Predictable Revenue and Headphones.com, and
brands like ESPN. A recent success includes working with a client CEO to take
his idea from napkin to $130M in revenue.

Been building and shipping software professionally for 18 years, on Rails for
11, and consulting remotely for 10+. My clients like my approach because it's
pragmatic, thoughtful, and focused on business growth: I've run three B2B SaaS
businesses (and sold two of them). I see technology as a leveraged tool for
growing a business, not an end in itself.

Looking for projects that are ready to start soon. Ideal project is B2B SaaS
with a budget of US$20k+.

\-------------------------------

\- Product Management (customer interviews, product strategy, prioritization,
speccing, working with dev to ship, reporting on success)

\- Ruby on Rails

\- Javascript, jQuery

\- HTML/CSS, SASS

\- MySQL, Postgres

\- Web APIs (in particular I've worked with GitHub, Stripe, Slack, and
Intercom in depth)

Email: hn@reemer.com

------
kendall-eetech
SEEKING FREELANCER: Electrical Engineer

Do you want to be a part of the EETech Freelance Engineering team? Do you have
the technical expertise or experience to develop high-quality content?

From blog articles to advanced research whitepapers, we develop highly
technical materials for some of the biggest players in the electrical
engineering industry.

Our editors are looking for experienced engineers with impressive writing
skills. We take the time to pair your expertise with our extensive roster of
programs to ensure your project is the right fit for your skill set and the
client’s needs.

Why write technical engineering content for EETech? Our Editorial Team: Not
only do we do all of the scheduling, emailing, and administrative work, but
your interactions with the client are on an as-needed basis, ensuring you get
to focus on the writing and research.

Interested? Send us your résumé, topic ideas, and — if available — technical
writing samples to writers@eetechmedia.com

[https://eetech.com/press/eetech-media-marketing-freelance-
po...](https://eetech.com/press/eetech-media-marketing-freelance-positions/)

------
anotherevan
SEEKING FREELANCER | SYMFONY | REMOTE or Melbourne, Australia

Looking for an experienced Symfony developer to update two in-house
applications from Symfony 2.8 to 4.3.

Good communication skills and the ability to work as part of a remote team a
must. Availability during Australian EST business hours preferred.

Experience with Zurb Foundation and PostgreSQL advantageous.

 _How to Apply_

Email <job2019@interskilllearning.com> with clear examples of your relevant
experience.

------
rwieruch
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Berlin, World - Content Marketing / Marketer

_______________________________

Are you looking for someone to promote your Tech Startup / Product / Idea? I
love to create traction for these sorts of things. Currently I am working with
other brands to get out their name. Don't hesitate to reach out to me, someone
who is eager to work with you, rather than outsourcing it to a generic agency.

_______________________________

What I do:

\- Content Production (Blog, Product, Newsletter, Push Notifications, Social
Media)

\- Content Marketing Strategies (Long Term SEO Optimization, Newsletter
Campaign (e.g. Drip Campaigns), Mailing Lists)

\- Landing Page Optimization (.e.g Guidance, SEO, Conversion Rates)

\- Dedicated Content Promotion on third-party Platforms (Social Media, Reddit,
HN, Niche Websites, Influencer)

\- Social Media Channel Optimization / Assistance (Facebook, Twitter,
Pinterest, Instagram)

\- Landing Page or Blog Setup (e.g. Hosting, Domain Registration, Initial
Setup)

_______________________________

I am eager to work with you or your company on these things. Looking forward
to hearing from you.

Where you can find out more about me:
[https://www.iamliesa.com](https://www.iamliesa.com)

------
servercobra
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE (travel possible) | Los Angeles, CA

I'm a freelance developer with 7 years of experience. I specialize in helping
early stage companies bring their ideas to life as new apps and websites.
Beyond creating a beautiful app with you, I'll make sure we're measuring the
right things so you can get the best outcomes. I build apps to allow quick
iteration and short feedback loops. My experience at startups has taught me
how to pick the right features to build and validate quickly, which saves you
money and time. I can help you integrate marketing, analytics, and sales to
get the most out of your creation.

One of the first companies I worked with, SwoopSrch, I helped take their rough
idea of what they wanted to an MVP in a weekend. Then I spent a year helping
them iterate on the idea. I spent a few years at Rackspace building massively
scalable cloud infrastructure. Then, I started as the first engineer at a
startup, Triggr Health, building apps to help people in addiction recovery and
help with mental health issues. My most recent client was the University of
Maryland, who I helped migrate some Flash apps to React and handle some
challenging performance issues.

I've got experience with:

\- React Native

\- React

\- iOS/Android native development

\- NodeJS

\- Javascript and Typescript

\- Python

\- Django

\- OpenStack, AWS, Ansible, DevOps

Website: [https://www.nang.io](https://www.nang.io)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshgachnang/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshgachnang/)

Email: josh@nang.io

------
palimpsests
SEEKING WORK

Location: SF Bay Area Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: Open to discussing

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, Ember.js, Vue.js, Node.js, D3.js, CSS,
HTML, Postgres, Ruby on Rails, Phoenix/Elixir, InfluxDB, MySQL, AWS, Heroku,
Docker

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B126A71kXTHWVm5UQm4ycVRNbjg...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B126A71kXTHWVm5UQm4ycVRNbjg..).

Email: zachzibrat (at) gmail

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/zachzibrat/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/zachzibrat/)

Extensive experience working in a variety of startups on both front and back
end. Have done a lot of work with timeseries data visualizations - in solar
energy and performance testing spaces. I've done a lot of mentoring of junior
developers on my teams.

I have been doing freelance work since October 2018. Deep physics and math
background.

Prefer contract / project work or part-time. Open to full-time if the position
has flexibility with regards to when and where I work.

------
cgc0
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote, but can visit Stanford University (San Francisco
Bay Area) at least once | iOS Developer (Swift)

StopWatch ADHD Study, Williams PANLab, Psychiatry and Behavioral Sciences,
Stanford University School of Medicine

We are looking for an iOS Developer to improve StopWatch, an iOS and Apple
Watch application that can be used by youth and adults with ADHD or other
focus problems. We have built a prototype of a real-time biofeedback attention
training system, as well as the basic infrastructure to collect movement data
to better understand how it relates to attention and ADHD. We are looking for
a developer to add new features to the UI and make our data uploading iOS code
more robust.

We are looking to bring someone on as a developer for a short-term contract.
Interested applicants should send a resume and short introduction to
stopwatchproject@stanford.edu

Responsibilities

\- Prototype and build user interface/haptic feedback

\- Optimize data collection pipeline

\- Participate in conversations about technical feasibility and project
planning

Requirements

\- Experience developing iOS and Apple Watch applications with Swift

------
ibejoeb
SEEKING WORK

Location: Anywhere, remote preferred but will travel. Presence in New York,
Los Angeles, Melbourne, Paris.

Resume:
[https://gist.github.com/ibejoeb/c777a9d899d251e2d7b92725cc83...](https://gist.github.com/ibejoeb/c777a9d899d251e2d7b92725cc830850)

Two startups exited; now consulting. Hands-on technologist, engineering
leader, and mentor. I like taking over existing projects, especially those
that are feeling their ages or otherwise need attention. I especially love
database systems. I'll cut your infrastructure cost by improving your data
layer. Or let me make you a new ios and Android app with Flutter. Or let me
help you onboard your new staff.

I also do compliance, audit, and that kind of thing. I'll wrangle your
auditors, reviewers, opinion writers, etc., and make sure they're getting what
they need before, during, and after field work. SSAE 16/SOC 1, 2, PCI, HIPAA,
and others.

Key tech: Python, JS, Typescript, Django, Flutter/Dart, SQL, GraphQL, Java,
AWS infrastructure.

------
amit-bansil
SEEKING FREELANCER. Boston. Local Only.

I'm a software consultant looking for some help on some of my projects.

One role is for a python data engineer to un-mangle megabyte to gigabyte sized
tables. The other is for a JS/React developer.

The ideal candidate will be available 10-20hrs/week with 1-2 for an in-person
meeting.

I value resourcefulness, discipline, and empathy over buzz words, brain
teasers, and brilliance.

~~~
chirau
Local to Boston or local to the US? I am interested in your Python Data
Engineering role. I live in NYC but have no problem commuting to Boston.

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Based in Los Angeles Designer + Developer

I have 10+ years of experience as a graphic designer and web developer. I
create websites, brand identities and marketing material for a variety of
companies including startups, agencies and non-profit organizations. In
addition to my design skills, I have thorough knowledge of full-stack web
development.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, Node, PHP, Django,
MySQL, Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Contentful, Webhook, Wordpress, Modx,
Git, Grunt/Gulp, <3 Static Site Generators

PORTFOLIO: [http://sunderlandstudio.com](http://sunderlandstudio.com)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland[at]gmail.com

------
doelie_
SEEKING WORK. Embedded Software / DSP / Test Automation / Code Rescue

I can bridge low level and high level work.

I travel frequently between Kalamazoo, MI and the Leuven/Brussels area, so
remote+visits preferred. CV and contact info at
[http://zwizwa.be?hn](http://zwizwa.be?hn)

Currently looking to fill a small gap (weeks). I'm a quick starter.

Looking for a longer term 50% FTE commitment as well.

Past and current projects are mostly in the field of embedded systems: ASM, C,
C++, Rust, on bare bones uC, RTOS and Linux, various architectures. I've
ventured into simple analog circuit design and FPGA work on ice40, but my main
field is software.

I do code rescue, code cleanup, prototype firmware refactoring. If you're
familiar with embedded software you know what this is about.

Apart from the low level exposure, I've had a good dose of Functional
Programming in the last 15 years. I use Erlang on embedded Linux, and Haskell
and Racket for validation and code generation.

------
heliodor
SEEKING WORK | United States | Remote contract work Data analytics, reporting,
metrics, and monitoring

I can architect and build the analytics and reporting you need to make full
use of your company's data.

Do you need help with application monitoring or infrastructure monitoring?
Let's discuss!

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/heliodor/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/heliodor/)

Email: heliodor.j+hnh [at] gmail [dot] com

Github: [https://github.com/heliodor](https://github.com/heliodor)

If you work(ed) in New York City, check my LinkedIn profile. We probably have
some connections in common in the tech ecosystem.

A few keywords for people using search: business intelligence, data analytics,
data warehousing, data pipelines, ETL, data visualization, dashboards,
reporting, time series, AWS, Redshift, PostgreSQL, InfluxDB, Prometheus,
Graphite, TimescaleDB, StatsD, Grafana, Django, Python, D3.js.

------
embrangler
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco Bay Area,
California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: JavaScript (React, Native, Vue, NodeJS), GraphQL, python
(Django, Flask, AppEngine)

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

Email: hn@uplift.agency

\---------------

We are product-minded engineers. Build full-stack sites or native-mobile apps
and take them to market.

Marius & Paul are engineers turned freelancers who started Uplift to build
amazing software and solve complex problems.

As experienced consultants and former founders, we understand tech companies.
Running a business is hard. You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones
we're great at!

We specialize in React, React Native, GraphQL and Django/python.

We’ve worked with companies like Credit Karma, ClearCare, NerdWallet, MIT,
Humble Bundle (W11), FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

For more details, previous work, testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

------
wprapido
SEEKING WORK - Croatia - Remote

Has your developer abandoned the project? Do you need a bug fixed urgently?
Need an MVP or a prototype built? Prompt response. Immediate availability.
Quick delivery. Money back guarantee

I’m ready to take over the project your developer has abandoned. Can help you
fix that bug that makes your business lose money. Would happily help you
develop a prototype so you can validate the idea, start selling, or get
funding.

Not married to any technology. Used them all. Most versed (but not limited to)
at Python, PHP (vanilla, Laravel, Symfony, as well as WordPress, Magento,
NextCloud), JavaScript (vanilla JS and NodeJS), Ruby, C#. Worked on
integrations and building extensions in Shopify, PropertyWare, Elastix,
GSuite, etc. Generally problem solving focused rather than tech stack
obsessed. Fine about using whatever gets the job done.

Some of my clients: [https://assurasoftware.com](https://assurasoftware.com)
[https://europeanjewishfund.org](https://europeanjewishfund.org)
[https://earnix.com/](https://earnix.com/)
[https://www.acamica.com/](https://www.acamica.com/)
[http://homeriver.com](http://homeriver.com)
[https://ridesharevending.com](https://ridesharevending.com)
[https://wcf.co.nz](https://wcf.co.nz)
[https://lightfollowsbehaviour.com](https://lightfollowsbehaviour.com)

No client is too small. Happy to help small businesses as well as corporations
tackle unique issues they are facing.

Prompt response. Immediate availability. Quick delivery

miloszorica1701@gmail.com +385977311912

------
wx13p
SEEKING FREELANCER, anywhere, remote only

Looking for experienced network engineer. Familiarity required with IPv4/IPv6,
MPTCP, overlay networks (including IPSec, OpenVPN, tinc, PeerVPN, WireGuard,
Tor and OnionCat) and Tor onion services (v2/v3). Competitive rate, in
Bitcoin. If interested, email <wx13p@firemail.cc> to discuss specifics.

------
csbartus
SEEKING WORK | EUROPE | React, WordPress | REMOTE

\- Full stack front-end / back-end developer / engineer: React, GraphQL, AWS,
WordPress

\- UI/UX designer: Design systems, works featured in online galleries

In short: I'm transitioning from 10+ years of WordPress / SCSS / BEM stack to
React / GraphQL with AWS Amplify / AppSync or a headless CMS backend which
might even be WordPress with Gutenberg.

If you are planning to move your old WordPress stack to this new microservices
/ component era I might be a very valuable help.

On UI/UX design and development: I'm always open to new exciting projects
indifferent of tech and stack. What really matters is to create something
interesting, unique, which doesn't looks like the other 99%.

More info: [http://metamn.io](http://metamn.io),
[https://morethemes.baby](https://morethemes.baby) or in email. Thanks!

------
gabor_biro
SEEKING WORK - Android developer - remote

Hello! I have 7 years of experience in the IT industry, 4 in fast-paced
startups (Facebook, Hailo, Deliveroo), often in remote teams. Looking to do
freelance work and make valuable business relationships.

Based (usually) in London.

Skills: Android, Android Studio, Kotlin, Java, SQLite, RESTful, RxJava, Dagger
2, CLEAN architecture, MVP, MVVM, analytics, continuous integration, Play
Store...

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/gabor-
biro-29322b27/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gabor-biro-29322b27/)

Github: [https://github.com/gaborbiro](https://github.com/gaborbiro)

CV:
[https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1XHia7hebAZiWCX9owvM4...](https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1XHia7hebAZiWCX9owvM46VYhdq15djkD)

Contact: gabor.biro@yahoo.com

------
j0hnnyF1ve
SEEKING WORK | Pacific Timezone | REMOTE (preferred) - timezones any

Completing an IOT + AWS contract gig with one of the major "Big 5"
entertainment studios here in Los Angeles, and will be available for remote
freelance work of all types (full time, part time, short to mid term to start,
longer engagements if it's working). Can be available 10-20 hours to start,
with more time later once I've winded down my current gig.

Small to medium size companies would probably be the companies that I can best
help with my current skillset - Full Stack JS (12+ years Front End, ~5 years
Full Stack), AWS Serverless (Lambda/Kinesis/Redshift/DynamoDB/S3/Athena), AWS
CI/CD (Git/CodeBuild/CodePipeline workflow), and legacy LAMP.

Please contact me at john.pangilinan1 (at) gmail.com for info, questions,
inquiries, discussions about the problems you're trying to solve.

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
8bitstudio
SEEKING WORK

Location: Vilnius (Lithuania), Remote.

We are a three-person full-stack highly professional development team with
extensive experience in online advertising and fintech. We can consult on
architectural problems, work as a discrete unit or a part of another team on
implementing the solution.

Describe us your task, project or idea and we will provide a timely response
with estimates and a plan. We offer very flexible rates and will help you with
suggestions on how to best optimize the development effort.

Our technology stack: .NET [Core] (C#, F#); ASP.NET; JVM (Clojure, Java,
Scala); Python; AngularJS; Vue.js; React; iOS (Swift); AWS (wide range of
services); databases: Microsoft SQL Server, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Datomic,
Couchbase, Redis, Event Store.

For contact details please visit:
[https://www.8bitstudio.dev/](https://www.8bitstudio.dev/)

------
reubano
SEEKING WORK | Peoria, IL | Remote

rcummings[@]nerevu[●]com

Hi I'm Reuben. An MIT trained data consultant, open source contributor, and
speaker. I specialize in creating data-driven web applications, dashboards,
and visualizations.

In previous projects I've integrated with and developed backend APIs,
customized an open data platform, ported an outdated Angular application to
Mithril, created interactive graphs, and automated marketing analytics
reports.

Rate: $5k / wk

Tech stack:

* Python (Flask, SQLAlchemy, Pandas, CKAN, ERPNext)

* JavaScript (Node, Express, D3, Leaflet, Mithril, KeystoneJS)

* cloud (Heroku, DigitalOcean, AWS, TravisCI)

* DB (PostgreSQL, SQLite, Memcache, Redis, MongoDB)

Info:

* [https://reuba.no/about](https://reuba.no/about)

* [https://reuba.no/portfolio](https://reuba.no/portfolio)

* [https://reuba.no/talks](https://reuba.no/talks)

------
bennylope
SEEKING WORK | US | REMOTE

I'm a developer and consultant with a focus on Python-based B2B SaaS web apps.
Past clients/projects range from designing and building a Django-based multi-
tenant ATS for a client's multi-national bank and retail customers to
remediating performance issues in a Flask application resulting in a 50%
reduction in hosting costs. Typically work directly with business owners
and/or tech leads. Unavailable to fill hourly quotes but happy to chat if you
have a specific problem or goal that needs solving.

Tech includes Python, Django, Flask, PostgreSQL, JavaScript, Vue, etc.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/benlopatin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/benlopatin/)

Web: [https://wellfire.co](https://wellfire.co)

Email: ben@wellfire.co

------
hnhired20190401
SEEKING WORK - Seattle, WA (Bellevue) - remote yes Statistics Ph.D., Caltech
BSCS, 10 year Microsoft (Windows Server dev then Senior Quantitative Manager).
I teach University of Washington's intro Statistical Software class (R,
Python, SAS, etc.) Specialties within stats/machine learning: finanical risk
(I'm a CFA and was on the FRM committee); bioinformatics (thesis and
publications on statistical genetics); forecasting/optimization (current
consulting work on long term adaptive capacity planning). Very into Bayesian
computing and MCMC methods.

Consulting page: RedmondAnalytics.com Resume:
[https://sergeredmondanalytics.github.io/ra-
public/Serge.pdf](https://sergeredmondanalytics.github.io/ra-public/Serge.pdf)

serge@redmondanalytics.com

------
wasi0013
SEEKING WORK | Chittagong, Bangladesh (GMT +6) | REMOTE ONLY

Web Application Development, Data Mining & Extraction, Web scraping &
Automation.

3+ years of working experience as a Software Engineer. Checkout my
Website/Linkedin for works, client feedback/recommendation.

Tech: Python, Selenium, Beautifulsoup, requests, Django, pandas, postgres,
Scrapy, git

Work Hours: 10-30 hours (per week)

Website: [https://wasi0013.com/](https://wasi0013.com/)

Linkedin: [https://linkedin.com/in/wasi0013](https://linkedin.com/in/wasi0013)

Github: [https://github.com/wasi0013](https://github.com/wasi0013)

* Contact details are available in my [website]([https://wasi0013.com](https://wasi0013.com)). _

------
mr_november
SEEKING WORK

Location: Vancouver, BC

Remote: yes

I work with early stage and established businesses to solve their problems
through software.

Proficient throughout the stack. Long time Ruby and JavaScript developer.
Rails since v2. Communication is a strong suit, both with technical and non-
technical stakeholders.

Latest project was taking an idea from napkin-stage, speccing and leading
development on a non-trivial React Native offline-first iOS app with a Rails
backend on a two-man technical team.

Plenty of experience managing deployments on AWS, Heroku, and VPSs. I solve
dirty problems that others are loathe to tackle such as upgrading
infrastructure/frameworks.

I'm pragmatic with a focus on speed and iteration; the customer/user of the
software is always at the forefront of my mind. Two-time founder with one
exit.

Info:

[https://arifb.com](https://arifb.com)

arif@arifb.com

------
footstock
SEEKING FREELANCER, anywhere, remote only, fixed price

Looking for experienced developer who can deliver a responsive landing page
for our webapp. It can be either quite low level with eg a bootstrap template
or with a cms. a good loading speed is required. contact oliver@footstock.com
for more info.

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK, Big Data Engineer, Primarily Remote (based in Eindhoven, NL)

Strong data engineer who specializes in large-scale distributed systems and
streaming pipelines.

Core Skills:

● Stream Processing At Scale: Kafka, Flink, Spark Streaming

● Cassandra (Data Modeling, Troubleshooting Performance And Operational
Issues)

● Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient)

Other Skills: Zookeeper, Avro, Airflow, Docker, Jenkins, Kubernetes/GKE, JVM
tuning for big data.

Educational Background: Computer Science.

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups. I have
recently architected and engineered the platform and big data pieces of an
end-to-end, turnkey ML platform. References upon request.

Profile: [https://angel.co/dan-serban](https://angel.co/dan-serban)

Rate: $135/hour.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
gigichang
SEEKING WORK - Remote Freelance

LOCATION: Austin, TX (CDT)

ABOUT ME: For the last 6 years, I helped startups and fortune 500 delivered
end-to-end experiences and engaging design, including Dribe, Under Armour,
Purina, Pepsi, Mopro...etc. Together, these projects have grown to many
millions of active users. Over the years I have helped deliver web and mobile
application for clients raised over $5 million in funding.

WHAT I DO: Expert Level UI/UX Design, Company Branding, App Branding, Visual
Design, Style Guide.

TOOLS: Sketch, Invision, Adobe XD, Zeplin, Figma, Photoshop.

PORTFOLIO: [https://gigijychang.com/](https://gigijychang.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/heygigi](https://dribbble.com/heygigi)

EMAIL: gigiC.Design {at} gmail {dot} com

------
pythonbase
SEEKING WORK | Karachi, Pakistan | REMOTE

2 years experience with Python, 6 years with SEO and WordPress. Currently
working as part-time remote dev with a German startup.

Well versed with web scraping, data mining and transformation. Can build apps
using Flask.

Tech Stack: Python (Flask, Pandas, Requests, Selenium), SQLite, WordPress

Website: [https://www.kashifaziz.me](https://www.kashifaziz.me)

Some of the the web scraping / data transformation tasks I performed:
[https://www.kashifaziz.me/web-scraping-data-mining-
services/](https://www.kashifaziz.me/web-scraping-data-mining-services/)

Github: [https://github.com/kashaziz/](https://github.com/kashaziz/)

Contact: contact@kashifaziz.me

------
desaiguddu
SEEKING WORK

Remote: Yes

Skills

    
    
      - Backend: Nodejs, Laravel, PHP, Express, Ruby on Rails, MongoDB
      - Frontend: React, Redux, Bootstrap, Webpack, Backbone.js
      - Devops:  AWS, Heroku, Google Cloud Engine
      - Mobile: Swift, Flutter, Objective-C, React Native, Kotlin 
      - Database: PostgreSQL, MongoDB, MySQL
    

Resume: [https://mobilefirst.in](https://mobilefirst.in)

Email: arpan@mobilefirst.in

Recent Work:

* Building eCommerce platform for Ring Customisation

* Working with NFL & NHL teams Coaching Applications to improve Players Performance (Featured in NYT & WSJ)

* Working on Player Scouting Application for Major Leagues

* Working on ClassPass for Wellness & Health benefits

* Working on Global Skill based Immigration program which works with 16 most popular programs

* Working on AI based Auto Insurance recommendation engine

------
Cyberdog
SEEKING WORK - Boise, ID or remote

I've been a professional web developer for 12 years. I'm primarily a back-end
developer with PHP and related techs, but I've done a fair deal of front-end
work, system administration, and some iOS development as well. I've worked on
a wide range of site types for a wide range of companies over the years. Let's
talk and see if I can help your company out as well.

Check out my web site for more about me and some of the things I've worked on:
[https://albright.pro/](https://albright.pro/)

Keywords in no particular order: PHP, MySQL, SQLite, PostgreSQL, Drupal,
WordPress, CodeIgniter, JavaScript, jQuery, CSS, HTML, Nginx, Ubuntu, FreeBSD,
OpenBSD, Swift.

------
daniellockyer
SEEKING WORK | WEBSITE PERFORMANCE / CODE OPTIMIZATION | REMOTE

I make websites and code faster. Most of my past clients have PHP apps
(WordPress/Laravel/Symphony/custom) but also extensively worked with Node.js
performance. Also strong expertise in server performance and optimization.
Happy to pick up new technologies quickly.

Often see load times drop as much as 80%. Aim to get time-to-first-byte under
100ms. Once had CPU usage drop from 180% average to 5% average. A dozen or so
testimonials and graphs on my website.

\- Daniel

* Website: [https://daniellockyer.com](https://daniellockyer.com)

* Email: hi@daniellockyer.com

* Twitter: [https://twitter.com/DanielLockyer](https://twitter.com/DanielLockyer)

------
apineda
SEEKING WORK | Waterloo, Canada | Remote Only

I'm available for part-time contracts to help out with SaaS development, UX,
and product development strategy.

Personal site: [http://www.alexpineda.ca](http://www.alexpineda.ca) Github:
[https://github.com/alexpineda](https://github.com/alexpineda)

UX user research, UX design, Supporting Product teams in creating strong
project plans and development strategies, ensuring the right problem is being
solved and in a manner that suits the business (time vs money). I'm a creative
synthesizer and work well with detail oriented people. Outside of my work I've
recently released two Twitch.tv extensions as a hobby.

------
tplick
SEEKING WORK | Philadelphia, PA or Remote

I specialize in backend web programming using Python, Django, and PostgreSQL.
On top of that, I can do a little bit of everything web-related, particularly:

\- frontend (JS, jQuery, basic React)

\- AWS (EC2, Elastic Beanstalk, RDS)

\- Docker

\- databases (PostgreSQL, MySQL, SQLite, Redis, Elasticsearch)

\- microservice architecture (if necessary!)

\- Linux administration

My experience at startups has helped me learn how to build systems, and how to
keep them running, simply and with minimal resources.

My latest project is a chess training site at
[https://www.checkmatechamp.net/](https://www.checkmatechamp.net/) . That site
runs on the Google Cloud Platform and uses Python and PostgreSQL on the
backend. The frontend is a mix of vanilla JS and OCaml (using js_of_ocaml).

Contact: tomplick AT gmail.com

------
azdv
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Highly experienced VP of Engineering & Blockchain consultant.

Skills:

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions - Highly motivated to continue working with this.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Seeking: Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist.

Example work: Upon request

Location: EU

Contact: dev (at) azdv.co

------
tony_palacio
URGENTLY NEEDED: React Native Engineer (Remote)

Company: US Software Development Company Work Type: Remote, Part-time or Full-
time Working Hours: 9:00AM to 6:00PM Pacific Standard Time Working Days:
Mondays to Fridays

Job Duties:

\- Build React Native applications using Expo \- Build stateless functional
react components \- Work with Redux + Saga

Job Requirements:

\- At least 5 years of experience working with JavaScript(ES6)/TypeScript \-
At least 3 years of experience working with React + Redux \- Previous
experience working with React Native or Expo \- Basic programming fundamentals
\- Bonus Points: \- Live application in the App Store \- CI/CD Experience \-
Computer Science Background \- Experience working with Apple App Store or
Google Play store

Pls submit your application to email: tony@superteam.io

------
marc_abonce
SEEKING WORK | Mexico | Remote

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, PHP, MySQL, HTML/CSS.

Résumé: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/marc-abonce-
seguin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/marc-abonce-seguin/)

Email: marc-abonce @ mailbox . org

GitHub: [https://github.com/MarcAbonce](https://github.com/MarcAbonce)

I'm a web developer from Mexico looking for freelance or remote gigs. I'm a
junior developer experience-wise, but I can still build a good web application
that will fit your user's needs. I can also learn any web/MVC framework fairly
quickly, so I'm not limited to the technologies mentioned earlier.

------
tuckpuck
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder, Colorado

Remote: Preferred

Technologies: JS/ES6, SASS/CSS, GitHub, WordPress, PHP, Bootstrap, Responsive
Web Development

Résumé/CV: See Linkedin and my web portfolio.

Email: tuckertriggs(at)gmail.com

Website: [https://tuckertriggs.com](https://tuckertriggs.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs](https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs)

Github: [https://github.com/tuckpuck](https://github.com/tuckpuck)

Front-End web developer currently specializing in building custom websites. I
can build static websites or custom WordPress themes. Experienced working
collaboratively and building with clients.

------
rafael-rinaldi
SEEKING WORK | New York, NY | Remote Ok

Over a decade of experience building digital products. I’m a juror at The FWA
and also had experience as a teacher for React's Nanodegree program for
Udacity.

I’m available for part-time freelance work; project-based or
mentorship/consultancy opportunities.

Some of my recent client work features Apple, Epic Games, Oscar Health and
T‑Mobile.

Technology I use the most these days are React/React Native, Electron,
TypeScript, GraphQL, Node.js and AWS. I also have experience with Clojure and
am very interested in distributed systems.

Email, GitHub and more information available on my website:
[https://rinaldi.io](https://rinaldi.io)

------
tpotanski
SEEKING WORK | NY | Remote

We're a small, US-based (NY) software development agency with senior
consultants mostly from Europe (Europeans not too shabby :), actually they are
really good) so that it's cost-effective for your company.

Let's meet in NY and discuss your project idea.

Website: [https://devsdata.com/](https://devsdata.com/) Email:
general@devsdata.com

Technologies:

    
    
        • Web: ReactJs | Vue | ES6/7 | TypeScript | Redux | Node.js | Express.js | AngularJs | HTML5 
        • Back-End: Python | Go Lang | NodeJS
        • Cloud: AWS | Docker | S3 | EC2 | RDS | Google Cloud
        • Mobile: iOS | Android
        • ... and others

------
thisismyswamp
SEEKING WORK

Location: Lisbon, Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: For part of the year

Technologies: Javascript (Node.js), Go, Python, Haskell, C, Java, and more

Resume: I keep an up to date resume at Toptal:
[https://www.toptal.com/resume/marcos-
pereira](https://www.toptal.com/resume/marcos-pereira) (you don't have to hire
me through them)

Email: marcospereiradev@gmail.com

Backend developer working a lot with Node.js, but also love Python and Go.
Have worked on many projects with big companies, led small developer teams,
modernized legacy systems, and worked on a browser extension that identified
twitter bots using deep learning. Happy to try out new technologies.

------
philipkiely
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | Technical Content Writing

I write programming tutorials and other technical content to help your
company's blog, email list, or other publication deliver fresh, original, and
quality content.

Contact philip@kiely.xyz

Recent work:

An article for FloydHub: [https://blog.floydhub.com/introduction-to-genetic-
algorithms...](https://blog.floydhub.com/introduction-to-genetic-algorithms/)

An article for mkdev: [https://mkdev.me/en/posts/how-to-send-sms-messages-
with-aws-...](https://mkdev.me/en/posts/how-to-send-sms-messages-with-aws-
lambda-sns-and-python-3)

------
yashp
SEEKING WORK | Infrastructure & Backend Engineer | Remote (USA-based)

10 years' experience in all things infrastructure:

\+ Servers/API and databases

\+ Cloud architecture (inc. AWS & GCP)

\+ DevOps, CI/CD/testing, monitoring

\+ Java, Python, Bash / scripting / configuration

\+ Keeping the lights on

Most importantly, I tell clients my top two technical skills are 1) listening,
and 2) delivering.

I'm open to any kind of project centered on making your infrastructure work,
so please reach out if you'd like to chat.

Yash Parghi

Email: yash@daybydaycoding.com

CV: [https://yashparghi.files.wordpress.com/2019/05/parghi-
cv-1.p...](https://yashparghi.files.wordpress.com/2019/05/parghi-cv-1.pdf)

------
anrei0000
SEEKING WORK | EUROPE | REMOTE | Laravel backend, API

I've been a professional marvelling and growing the IT industry since 2011 and
I'm currently seeking freelance Laravel backend work. Ping me for 1-6 month
projects and expect my rate to be 30-100$/hr.

Keywords: PHP, Testing, Selenium, Wordpress, Typo3, JS, Jquery, UML, Win,
Bash, Embedded (arduino, raspi), Laravel, IntelliJ, AWS, IAM, EC2, RDS,
Route53, Agile, homestead, vi, gi, composer, ssh, postman, coaching, team,
feedback.

Email: ciuculescu.andrei.dev@gmail.com

More info: [https://anrei0000.github.io/cv](https://anrei0000.github.io/cv)

------
underwhelmed
SEEKING WORK | Chicago, IL (or Remote US) | Backend Architect/Engineer (.NET)

Experienced web developer (20 years)

\- ASP.NET (including ASP.NET Core), SQL Server, PostgreSQL, Redis,
ElasticSearch, GraphQL, Hangfire, Kafka

\- Extensive LLBLGen Pro experience

\- Docker and virtualization

\- Continuous Deployment with Octopus Deploy

Email: steve [at] smwsoftware LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/underwhelmed/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/underwhelmed/)
CV/Resume:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/swright33](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/swright33)

------
pedrovhb
SEEKING WORK - Florianópolis - Remote preferred

I'm a developer who specializes in building scrapers and crawlers. I can
either build them from the ground up, or help optimize crawlers you already
have.

I build fast and efficient crawlers by analyzing the scraped source and
determining best possible method for it; be that parsing HTML, querying APIs
directly or using webdrivers optimized to run headless and skip downloading
unnecessary resources such as tracking scripts and images.

My preferred tool is Python, but I'm comfortable if some interop is necessary
too.

Feel free to contact me with any questions you might have.

Contact: my username at gmail.com.

------
perryrjohnson7
SEEKING WORK | Seattle, WA | REMOTE

I'm a data scientist with experience leveraging Python, MySQL, Stata, Tableau,
Machine Learning Libraries (NumPy, Scikit-learn, Pandas), Data Visualization
Libraries (Matplotlib, Seaborn), API’s, and Google Cloud Platform.

I'm open to remote opportunities. Website:
[http://perryrjohnson.com](http://perryrjohnson.com) LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/)
Email: perryrjohnson7@gmail.com

------
juskrey
SEEKING WORK | Europe/UK/US/Australia | REMOTE YES

-

We are a team of two who do heavy full stack lifting with
Clojure/ClojureScript as a primary weapon of choice.

Experience so far in financial, maritime, media, social, gamedev, CRM, online
marketplaces, cryptocurrency/blockchain exchanges.

Classic vertical apps, distributed messaging and streaming systems,
microservices. A lot of Datomic under the belt. iOS/Android upon request.

-

Website: [https://immute.co](https://immute.co)

Email: stan@immute.co

Phone: +442080896901

Keywords: Functional, Clojure, ClojureScript, Datomic, Java, Python, RabbitMQ,
AWS, NixOS, Wolfram, Mathematica, backend, frontend.

------
ah_arsenal
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE

\---------------

Website: [https://aqil.dev/](https://aqil.dev/)

Email: see website

Languages: English

Location: Toronto, Canada

\---------------

Hello HN, I'm available part time, with an availability of 10-20 hours/week.
Experience as a data scientist and data engineer. Recently worked with Go,
Python, SQL, R, various visualization tools. I typically consult on:

\- Algorithm design/analysis

\- Data science

\- ETL

\- Data visualization

Check out my site at [https://aqil.dev/](https://aqil.dev/) and get in touch
if you think there is something I can help with! We can start with a sample
project and move forward from there. -A

------
sethx
SEEKING WORK. Amsterdam based, remote opportunities welcome. NodeJS, React,
GraphQL, AWS Lambda. Javascript, Typescript.

Developed Adidas.com Pdp, banking middleware services, dashboards. Interested
in graph databases and working more on the backend/nodejs side of things.

Cv:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/11xPxAhExhmyNLZh37ATEOTc2...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/11xPxAhExhmyNLZh37ATEOTc2OdCYfyryXpsd23bFFUA)

I speak: English, German, Italian, French, Dutch

Rates are current market rates. Average of 80 eur/hr.

+31643998429 David.leonardi@gmail.com

------
the1pato
SEEKING WORK | Remote | Location: Florida, United States

I'm a Typescript, React, Node, and general Javascript developer. I can devote
10-20 hours week to contract work.

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/patosullivan](https://linkedin.com/in/patosullivan)
GitHub: [https://github.com/patosullivan](https://github.com/patosullivan)
Website: [https://patrick.osullivan.io](https://patrick.osullivan.io)

Email me at: patrick AT osullivan.io

------
cascada
SEEKING WORK

Location: Eastern Europe

Remote: Yes

Résumé/CV: [https://gildedhonour.me](https://gildedhonour.me)

Email: [https://nullurl.xyz/7jykCWMr](https://nullurl.xyz/7jykCWMr)

=====================================

Hi, I'm Alex. I'll solve your problem in building custom software for you.
Mostly I create with web apps.

Other areas I've been working in and interested are:

1) security

2) machine learning

3) marketing

\-------

My latest projects are 2 e-commerce stores I've built from zero, they're live.
Full list:

[https://gildedhonour.me/projects](https://gildedhonour.me/projects)

------
147
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Do you feel like you should be growing faster?

Are you mostly winging it when it comes to marketing your product?

Lack focus for your marketing initiatives?

I can help your B2B SaaS business sell your product to more software
engineering teams. I'm uniquely able to help you because I'm both a software
engineer and marketer. That allows me to understand your product, speak your
language, and write code to scale your marketing.

I'm available part-time for one project in a couple of weeks and more in the
coming months.

If any of this sounds interesting to you, I can be reached via the email in my
profile.

------
pabloepi
SEEKING WORK

I have always been attracted to building things, finding that mix between good
design and a great idea. I see myself as a product person first. A senior iOS
developer by day and part-time creative by night. Lifelong hyperactive,
details advocate and pixel-perfect lover. Feel passion for everything that
comes from startups and moving-forward thinking.

• Into iOS development since 2012.

• Into Design since 2016.

Location: Uruguay (GMT-3), South America.

Remote: Yes, please.

Willing to relocate: Yes (the US only).

Portfolio: [http://pabloepiscopo.com](http://pabloepiscopo.com)

Email: pabloepi14@gmail.com

------
jtaft
SEEKING WORK | Remote | Application Security Engineering

We love challenging and interesting projects! Our focus has been testing web
applications, and prefer white box testing. Projects have ranged from:

\- Threat modeling systems to mitigate risks against nation state actors

\- Reviewing protocols relying upon cryptography to recover or forge messages

\- Uncovering memory corruption vulnerabilities in routers

\- Reporting serious vulnerabilities in investment applications allow
attackers to steal money

\- Much, much, more!

Email us as at info@oneupsecurity.com for any interesting projects you are
looking to secure, or just if you would like to network.

------
mrassili
SEEKING WORK - Remote I'm a freelance web developer based in Morocco. I do
specialize in front-end web development and can also build simple backend
applications. Stack/Technologies:

• React/Redux

• Vue.js

• HTML5/CSS3/Sass ...

• (A bit of) Django

My portfolio can be found here :
[http://www.mrassili.com](http://www.mrassili.com)

You can also check my repositories on Github :
[https://github.com/mrassili](https://github.com/mrassili)

I am available for freelance projects/contracts right now.

You can reach me via hi@mrassili.com

------
mromanuk
SEEKING WORK | Swift (iOS)| REMOTE

Currently I have part time availability of 10—20 hours/week

    
    
      - React Native
      - iOS (Swift, Objective-C)
      - Web and Node.js 
      - UI/UX
      - Docker/DevOps
      - Postgres
    

[https://dribbble.com/mromanuk](https://dribbble.com/mromanuk) |
[https://erudito.io](https://erudito.io) |
[https://pixdeo.com](https://pixdeo.com)

Let's talk martin@pixdeo.com

------
scjackson
SEEKING WORK | Bay Area | Remote is chill

Hello, I am looking for junior positions in machine learning / data science
roles. I recently graduated from Berkeley in applied math, and I just finished
studying under Google engineers in a 10 week applied machine learning
intensive. I'm highly motivated to work.

Skills : \+ Python \+ Java \+ Javascript \+ Node.js \+ TensorFlow \+ Keras \+
HTML \+ CSS \+ Linux&bash

Resume/CV : [https://tinyurl.com/y2rzsp5w](https://tinyurl.com/y2rzsp5w)

Email : spikej50@gmail.com

------
pixelbreaker
SEEKING WORK. UK Based, remote. NodeJS, React, CSS. 20+ years experience,
fully recovered Flash developer. Worked on everything from microsites to large
scale UI frameworks for startups/corporate.

Skills

    
    
      . Javascript, React, Redux, Redux-saga, Preact etc etc 
      . CSS/JS animation 
      . NodeJS 
      . A little Python, learning more all the time 
      . CSS, responsive, PostCSS, SASS, LESS 
      . Contentful, Netlify, Docker etc
    

Available NOW, full or part time. Rates ~£45/hour

Remote only unless you're in South West UK.

pixelbreaker+hn@gmail.com

------
chacho
SEEKING WORK | EUROPE | REMOTE

\----------------------------

Role: UI/UX Design & Branding ·· Portfolio: [http://bit.ly/jeanm-
portfolio](http://bit.ly/jeanm-portfolio) ·· Name: Jean Massad ·· Email:
jean@lftmda.com ·· Languages: Spanish & English

\----------------------------

Over 5 years of UI, UX and Branding work specifically with startups in
Healthcare, eLearning and Lifestyle companies. I enjoy taking responsibility
through the full product lifecycle.

I work with Sketch, Figma, Invision, Zeplin and Adobe Creative Suite.

Feel free to email!

------
imhazige
SEEKING WORK

15+ years full-stack JavaScript/node.js developer.

Location: Wuhan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Website: [https://blog.kazge.com/](https://blog.kazge.com/)

github: [https://github.com/imhazige](https://github.com/imhazige)

medium: [https://medium.com/@imhazige](https://medium.com/@imhazige)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/imhazige](https://www.linkedin.com/in/imhazige)

Email: imhazige@gmail.com

------
lukethomas
SEEKING FREELANCER

Remote: yes

Stack: Rails/React/Postgres/AWS.

Friday (fridayfeedback.com) is async communication software for teams who want
to spend less time in boring status update meetings and more time doing deep
work. We're rebuilding the app and could use some help :)

Specifically, we could use some help us with backend engineering/architectural
decisions. I'm flexible on hours and when you work, but for the Summer, up to
20 hours/week would be ideal.

If you're interested, I'd be happy to talk more luke [at] myfridayfeedback
[dot] com.

------
spejson
SEEKING WORK - Certified AWS Solutions Architect

| Node.js AWS Python | REMOTE

Currently I'm available for a gig between 10 and 20 hours/week.

I'm based in Europe (EU).

I've got experience with:

\- Vue.js/Node.js full-stack applications and RESTful APIs

\- Terraform and Cloudformation

\- AWS consulting, implementation and devops

My Github: [https://github.com/spejss](https://github.com/spejss) My Node.js
course on Udemy: [https://udemy.com/kurs-nodejs/](https://udemy.com/kurs-
nodejs/)

Email: miki@mikiwawrzyniak.com

------
danneu
SEEKING WORK | US citizen | Remote only (or Guadalajara)

Tech: The past 5 years, I've mostly been working on server applications with
Node + Postgres and web client applications with React or Elm.

[https://github.com/danneu](https://github.com/danneu)

I've been the first hire of the largest bitcoin casino. I've built a popular
forum from scratch with Node. I'm open to short-term work and longer term
work, part-time work and full-time work.

Just shoot me an email: danrodneu@gmail.com

------
hluska
SEEKING WORK - Regina, Canada - 100% Remote

I am one of few people in the world who excels at both building and writing.
I’m currently working on another startup, but I’m looking for freelance
writing work to bring in some money.

My greatest gift as a writer is taking complicated technical concepts and
making them easy to understand and engaging. My background in startups has
blessed me with years of experience writing sales copy for technical products
- I know what works and what metrics to measure.

gthluska@gmail.com

------
leni1
SEEKING WORK | Uganda | Remote

Software engineer looking for a new challenge. I love working on products that
bring value to businesses. If you have a clear business idea that you'd like
to bring to life, I'm interested in giving your project my time and attention
to make sure that happens. I respond to e-mail promptly so feel free to get in
touch.

Location: Kampala, Uganda

Remote: Preferred

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, Bootstrap, Linux Admin (Ubuntu, Debian,
CentOS), Docker

Resume/CV: Available on request.

Email: lenikmutungi<at>gmail[dot]com

------
jermaustin1
SEEKING WORK | Remote (live in NYC Area, but travel frequently to UK)

I'm an ASP.Net/C# web and product development consultant. 13 year of
experience. I built (at the time) the most used SaaS tools in the SEO
industry. Available for hourly or project based consulting.

Résumé/CV:
[http://jeremyaboyd.micro.blog/uploads/2019/dd75fda14e.pdf](http://jeremyaboyd.micro.blog/uploads/2019/dd75fda14e.pdf)

Email: hello at jeremyaboyd dot com

------
ne0free
SEEKING WORK | Remote === I can devote 10-15 hrs per week. I am looking for
PoC or RnD kind of work in Data science, Automation or tooling(linux at
present) I am comfortable with Linux, JavaScript, Golang, Java, C and Web
Technologies like Css, Html, WebAPIs etc. If you are reading or building
anything from CS technical papers let me know, I would like to be part of it

GH Profile: github dotcom neophyt3 E-Mail: pradeepchauhan91 at gmail dotcom

PS: I am not into web page or web design kind of work

------
shinryuu
SEEKING WORK. Based in Frankfurt - open to remote.

Worked with python for the last four years. The last two I've worked with
Django. Also able to tackle frontend challenges but backend is where I shine.

CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonathansundqvist/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonathansundqvist/)
Personal site [https://www.argpar.se](https://www.argpar.se)

------
martinzp
SEEKING WORK | Uruguay, South America | Remote

We are Hattrick ([https://hattrick-it.com](https://hattrick-it.com)), a
boutique mobile apps development shop based in Uruguay.

We are looking for cool projects to collaborate on.

You can see some case studies here: [https://hattrick-
it.com/work](https://hattrick-it.com/work)

Email me at martin@hattrick-it.com if you want to chat about a possible
project or just connect.

------
mapster
SEEKING WORK | California | Remote

Technologies: GIS analysis, d3, javascript, python, web mapping

Résumé: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/chris-
erichsen-6752573/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chris-erichsen-6752573/)

Email: christen.erichsen @ gmail . com

Environmental scientist with water quality and pollution + GIS expertise,
recent into business intelligence. Build B2B SaaS application in beta. Strong
proficiency with web mapping solutions.

------
pjastrzebski
SEEKING WORK - Remote (from Poland) - Fullstack Developer

I'm full stack developer with more than 6 years of experience. My primary
technology stack includes: Python, Django, JavaScript VueJS. You can find more
on me, technology and projects I'm developing on
[http://napcode.eu/pawel](http://napcode.eu/pawel)

I'm interested in part time offers up to 25 hours per week.

I prefer to work around standard working hours in CET.

------
eastaustinscllc
SEEKING WORK | Austin, TX | Remote Only

I'm available for project based work, architecture design, or mentoring. 8+
years experience. Front-end/Back-end/Database. Both large companies and start-
ups

email: inquiries+hn@eastaustinsoftwareconsulting.com

Skills

    
    
      - Backend: Nodejs, .NET WebAPI, C#, Entity Framework, ADO.NET, SQLAzure
      - Frontend: Angular, VanillaJS, Webpack
      - Devops: GitHub, Visual Studio Online
      - Platforms: Web, Azure, Chrome Extension

------
pyromine
SEEKING WORK | American currently in Europe REMOTE | Business Intelligence
Analyst / Business Analyst

I am a business analyst who specializes in working with SMBs to implement
business intelligence tools.

Dream gig: Working with a company providing mid-market supply chain planning
solutions.

Available up to 25/hrs a week

Tech:

    
    
      *  Power BI / Tableau, etc.
      *  SQL
      *  ETL
      *  R
      *  Python (if needed, not my specialty)
    

email: tstein.prog@gmail.com

------
imravi2963
SEEKING WORK

I am data analyst with expertise in Advance Excel, Python, SQL,R,SAS,HTML5,
CSS,Bootstrap,Java. Machine Learning is my current love and we are deeply in
love. Pro at creating dashboards, visualisation and websites.Currently in
Melbourne,Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes(Canada & US only)

Website: [https://cheesepotato.github.io/](https://cheesepotato.github.io/)

Email: m.ravi2963@gmail.com.com

------
BettingFlame
SEEKING WORK | Indianapolis, IN, USA | Remote

Messaging and real time collaboration using XMPP, WebRTC, and distributed
databases (i.e. CouchDB, Riak).

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Elm, Haskell, Erlang, XMPP, iOS

GitHub: [https://github.com/ericnething](https://github.com/ericnething)

Website: [https://levelsaga.com/](https://levelsaga.com/)

Email: eric@levelsaga.com

------
edimaudo
SEEKING WORK - Canada Remote

Experienced with building business analytics solutions using python, R, SQL
and VBA. I love automating business problems and designing new processes that
take business to the next level.

Location: Toronto, Canada

Website: [https://edimaudo.com](https://edimaudo.com)

Github: [https://github.com/edimaudo](https://github.com/edimaudo)

------
metal13
SEEKING FREELANCER | TypeScript/Node | REMOTE (US Timezones) Looking for
someone with significant Typescript experience (or at least a lot of NodeJS).
Ideally with TS/Node on the backend, front end is good too.

This is a paid, part time position. Side hustle ok, though this company is
ramping up and the position will like turn full time.

Remote is fine, but need to work US timezones.

Email me at jobs@backstop.it for more information!

------
syldor
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE

I am a French independent data engineer and software developer.

I extract - transform - analyse data for big companies (L'Oréal, ...) or
institutions (UCSF, ...).

I use R/PowerBI and NodeJS/C#/python.

We can start on an initial 3-day test project on a data pain point and build
the relationship !

More on my website: [https://www.geoquants.com](https://www.geoquants.com)
sylvain@geoquants.com

------
diweirich
SEEKING WORK - US Remote - Full-stack Developer

I’m a full-stack developer with over 9 years of experience working on web
applications. My expertise is working with React and Rails, but I’m proficient
with PHP and Elixir. I've also worked extensively in e-commerce and can help
with any Magento or Shopify projects.

Happy to talk with you about your project, you can contact me at the email
below.

Location: Orange County, CA

Email: david@diweirich.com

------
lyapustin
SEEKING WORK - Europe/Remote

Python/Django Expert, 7+ years

Django-Channels (1.x/2.x), Celery, Scrapy, DRF React/jQuery

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/slyapustin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/slyapustin/)
[https://github.com/inoks/](https://github.com/inoks/)

------
jvagner
SEEKING WORK | Reno, Remote

We are two freelancers, technology & marketing, specializing in strategy, and
productizing our integrated PPC + Landing Page offerings. Significant
experience in international e-commerce and major marketplaces.

Especially interested in finding additional US partners in LA & Phoenix, and
European partners in Berlin & Budapest, where we co-locate ourselves
regularly.

------
spython
SEEKING WORK - Berlin, REMOTE

Artistic research, experimental UI/UX, frontend development.

Portfolio: [https://rybakov.com/](https://rybakov.com/)

Example:
[https://rybakov.com/blog/open_tabs_are_cognitive_spaces/](https://rybakov.com/blog/open_tabs_are_cognitive_spaces/)

Mail: michail@rybakov.com

------
pitapoison
SEEKING WORK | EUROPE | REMOTE YES

We're the produktmacher, a digital product agency from Munich. We do product
management, design, tech & data. We're experts in AWS, node.js, react & react
native. Looking for remote work. Get in touch:

+49 089 / 18946540

kontakt@produktmacher.com

[https://www.dieproduktmacher.com/en](https://www.dieproduktmacher.com/en)

------
lukeHeuer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Sonoma, CA

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Currently, I'm enjoying working with Go, Rails, React, Next.js,
and Kubernetes.

Portfolio:
[https://www.lukeheuer.com/portfolio/a7f](https://www.lukeheuer.com/portfolio/a7f)

Résumé/CV: Please email some project details so that I can provide a resume
outlining my relevant experience and skills.

Email: luke@heuerlabs.com

------
dev_zl
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE (Will match your time zone)

Profile: Software architect, Full-stack web developer (NodeJS/ReactJS),
Blockchain Engineer

Github: [https://github.com/devzl](https://github.com/devzl)

Hi you, if you want someone to take on your project and develop it from
grounds up, then I'm your man, contact me!

Contact: ledevzl@gmail.com

------
michalu
SEEKING WORK If anyone needs a combination of great content creation (writing,
design) + data science (python, pandas, sql, web scraping, etc.) + ability to
create beautiful visualisations and putting it all together into unique data-
backed articles, studies, white-papers etc., I'm free for remote:
winedynamo@gmail.com

------
elbows
SEEKING WORK - Boston, REMOTE

I'm a software engineer with 15 years of experience in various areas including
graphics, image processing, GPU programming, and performance optimization.

Technologies: C, C++, Python, CUDA, Common Lisp

Email: info@nathan-weston.com Web site: [https://nathan-
weston.com](https://nathan-weston.com)

------
ciguy
SEEKING WORK | DEVOPS/AWS/CLOUD/AUTOMATION | REMOTE

Experienced DevOps Engineer and consultant looking for part time work. I can
help you with cloud automation using tools like Terraform, Server
Configuration with Ansible and Chef or with setting up complete CI/CD
pipelines with Jenkins, CircleCI or Travis.

Email: morettirenaud@gmail.com

------
marton_s
SEEKING WORK | Full stack web | Berlin, Germany or REMOTE

20 years of experience in building web applications for small agencies,
startups and large corporations.

Skills

\- Modern JavaScript, TypeScript, HTML, CSS, Node, NPM

\- React, Redux, Vue, Vuex

\- Scala, Java, Ruby

\- SQL & NoSQL

\- Docker, OpenShift, DevOps

\- Project/ppl management

Past

\- SoundCloud

\- Gawker Media

Available NOW, full & part time

marton@salomvary.com | [https://salomvary.com/](https://salomvary.com/)

~~~
uasm
> "building web applications for over 20 years"

You built a "web application" in 1999? Would love to hear more.

------
TomTasche
SEEKING FREELANCER | EUROPE | REMOTE YES

Looking for an expert for Android NDK / CMake to port an existing C++ project
to Android. More information here:
[https://www.upwork.com/jobs/~01602382ea2d19bf06](https://www.upwork.com/jobs/~01602382ea2d19bf06)

------
AlexDenisov
SEEKING WORK

Location: Berlin, Germany (CET/CEST)

Remote: yes

Skills: LLVM, reverse-engineering, software hardening

Portfolio:
[https://lowlevelbits.org/projects](https://lowlevelbits.org/projects)

Website: [https://lowlevelbits.org](https://lowlevelbits.org)

Email: alex@lowlevelbits.org

------
Andre84
Looking for ( H1B opportunity ⋃ Remote research ⋃ volunteering ⋃ scientific
adviser )∈{ science ⋃ robotics ⋃ computer vision}
[https://www.viziochron.com](https://www.viziochron.com) contact: andre ⋃
domain of the startup above

------
irsouza
SEEKING WORK - Brazil | Remote available for full time if needed

Full Stack Developer

\- React, jQuery \- NodeJS, PHP \- Docker \- MySQL, Postgres, MongoDB \- UI/UX
- Sketch / Adobe XD \- GraphQL

I can build systems from the from the ground up, I’m interested in Golang and
pentesting

Contact: navas.souza at gmail.com for sample projects and designs

Cheers

------
beska
SEEKING WORK | Calgary, Canada | Remote

Seasoned macOS/iOS Developer looking for a new challenge!

Technologies: Swift, ObjC, Core Data, Core Audio, AR Kit, Rest kit, Android
(Java).

Website: [http://montagetech.com](http://montagetech.com)

Email: info[at]montagetech[dot]com

------
fuzzy-logic
SEEKING WORK | Location: Seattle, WA | Remote

Are you an eCommerce company who is looking to save money on hosting through
extensive automation?

Working with iOffer[1], an established eCommerce platform, we cut their
hosting costs by 80%, while matching the previous hosting provider's SLA. This
added up to more than $500,000 per year in hosting cost savings.

Here's what iOffer's CTO had to say about the outcome of our work together:

> “If you point to any particular piece of our infrastructure, Fuzzy Logic has
> improved it. Everything is automated – all the provisioning, new services.
> We have a complex setup with all the applications, databases, storage and
> search servers. Fuzzy Logic set it up in a way that we’ll be able to
> continue to grow each of the services.” – Ian James, iOffer CTO

As the Principal of Fuzzy Logic, a Seattle-Based DevOps consultancy, we have
deep experience in providing our clients with the business results they need
through technical solutions:

\- Infrastructure deployment - Code-checking/deploy - CI/CD - Best practices
for on-premise or public cloud management

Clients who have worked with use have experienced great results, including:

\+ Savings in excess of $1.4M/yr through environment-wide migrations from
Rackspace fully-managed hardware to a private-cloud Openstack environment

\+ A 33% savings from previous OpEx through optimizing public-cloud spend,
replacing expensive SaaS products with internal services, etc

\+ An 85% reduction in 'time to first commit' for DevOps engineers (going from
two weeks to two days) through improvements to documentation and optimizations
to the onboarding process

You can read more about the outcomes we've helped our clients achieve through
technical solutions here: [https://fuzzy-
logic.org/page/project_sections/](https://fuzzy-
logic.org/page/project_sections/)

## Your Next Step

If you're an eCommerce company that's looking for help achieving business
results through technical solutions, let's have a conversation about where
your business is going and what we can do to help get you there.

Contact Fuzzy Logic at hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org.

[1]: [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/file/FuzzyLogic-
iOffer.pdf](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/file/FuzzyLogic-iOffer.pdf)

------
goshakkk
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE US

I'm available for React and React Native projects.

Some of my works can be found here:
[http://goshakkk.name/works/](http://goshakkk.name/works/)

Contact: hey@workwithgosha.com

------
asparagui
SEEKING WORK - Remote/SF/Missouri

iOS - Android - Mobile - Web - Design - Machine Learning

Portfolio & Information: [http://quarkworks.co](http://quarkworks.co)

Contact: contact@quarkworks.co

------
juanuys
SEEKING WORK | UK/London | REMOTE YES

[https://uys.io/cv/](https://uys.io/cv/)

16+ years of web dev, and just completed another Firebase project for a
fintech.

------
varunmehta077
SEEKING WORK, Remote work possible, India iOS Developer with 4.5 years of
experience and with 7-8apps on appstore and work on 10-12 apps which are
developed in swift and objective-c.

------
pryelluw
SEEKING WORK Location: Atlanta GA, USA Remote: Yes Technologies: Python 2&3,
Django (DRF)

I specialize in building software that works. Years of experience in Startup
and Enterprise projects.

pryelluw@gmail.com

------
ybalkind
SEEKING WORK South Africa Remote yes

Agile product manager / leadership. UX minded. Product research, planning and
execution. Bridging the gap between technical and commercial.

Website: yonibalkind.carrd.co

------
cheapphpdevelop
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Bargain PHP / JS work offered from the UK.

I'm looking for work to gain experience and build a stronger portfolio. Cheap
rates can be negotiated, or fixed fee for project work.

I am able to work with:

PHP

Laravel

JS

Vue.js

Large or small projects considered.

Email: bargainphpdeveloper@protonmail.com

------
markhalonen
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE US

Generalist developer, checkout my portfolio:
[https://legdaytech.com/](https://legdaytech.com/)

Contact: mark@legdaytech.com

------
kissmd
SEEKING WORK | Hungary | REMOTE only | Fixed price only

15y+ experience with various technology stacks, recently angular/node.

If your project is stuck in any way, contact me, we will figure it out.

------
nraviv
SEEKING WORK

San Francisco or Remote

Hi there! I am a product designer at BuzzFeed and am available for part time
freelance work.

Portfolio: nogaraviv.com

Contact: ravivng at gmail dot com

------
trevett
SEEKING FREELANCER

Need some Android UI development work and a beautiful landing page for an app
we are building. Email in profile.

------
cm2012
Want to talk shop with a B2B marketing specialist? I'm up for it.

I've scaled online customer acquisition campaigns for 9+ years for companies
from seed stage to post-IPO. I specialize in leadgen and B2B/SMB targeting,
but have clients in a variety of verticals. Some companies I've worked with
include Zenefits, Segment, MasterClass, Wyng and OnDeck.

Just email me from the profile address.

------
jallasprit
SEEKING WORK | Norway | Remote

Tech: C#/.NET, Node & JS, Go, PHP, Graphics design

email: ryan.kingstone@outlook.com

------
sfca
SEEKING WORK

Location: SF

Remote: Maybe

Relocate: Sure

Tech: 10/10 on the generalist scale, full stack, ML, NLP, DLT, hardware, R,
Flink, C++

Edu: Reedie, Cognitive Science, Philosophy of Science

Edge: Translating between biz/design/product and hackers; empathic egalitarian
intellectual

Preference: Creative/edu/science missions + offbeat projects + something
different.

Nope: Anything eyeballs/funnels/conversions, treating users like cattle.
Except in DLT.

Lineage: Son of a Sun+SGI+LLNL engineer so I grew up reading and re-reading
Christopher Alexander, Donald Norman, Douglas Hofstadter, and doing weird LISP
things. Years at a Zen monastery. Since CogSci+PhilSci curriculum is about
abstracting the gory detail of how people think and collaborate, I have some
X-ray vision normally absent from tech teams.

Email: ycomb@pm.me

------
pictur
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I am able to work with:

NodeJS

Postgresql/Mongodb/Redis/Memcached

Elixir

React or mithril js

Flutter

Email: iamaroott@gmail.com

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | Edinburgh, UK or remote | Web & mobile software consultant

Portfolio: [https://www.seanw.org/](https://www.seanw.org/)

Email: sw@seanw.org

\-----

Summary: I'm a software consultant with 10+ years of experience who can take
your web or mobile project from concept to delivery. I've assisted well known
global companies like Just Eat and Triumph Motorcycles, created my own
commercially successful apps and have a PhD from Edinburgh University so you
can rely on me to deliver high-quality solutions on schedule. I can take
charge of requirements gathering, design and development of apps, web services
and MVPs as well as giving recommendations on solution design, software
architecture and team workflow improvements.

\-----

Previous work experience: Full stack development (JavaScript, TypeScript,
Python, PHP, Java, OCaml), modern web frameworks (Express, Vue, React,
WordPress, Django), mobile app development (Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova),
cloud hosting (AWS, Google, Heroku, Firebase) and website optimisation
(performance, security & SEO).

\-----

Portfolio: I've independently created two commercially successful apps where I
was responsible for the concept, design, development, graphic design, UX and
marketing.

\- Checkbot for Chrome ([https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)),
a website auditor browser extension that checks 100s of pages at time against
50+ SEO, speed and security web best practices. This included developing a
system for subscription based payments and authoring a modern web best
practices guide
([https://www.checkbot.io/guide/](https://www.checkbot.io/guide/)).
Technologies: TypeScript, Vue, Node, Express, Firebase, Netlify, Paddle.

[ Rated 4.9/5, 20K+ active users, 100s of paying subscribers ]

\- Fresco for Android (see [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)), a
digital painting app which was one of the first on the platform to support
layers. Features customisable brushes, image filters and robust
undo/redo/autosave while being highly optimised for devices with low
resources. Technologies: Java, C, JNI.

[ Rated 4/5, 500K+ free downloads, 10K+ copies sold ]

\-----

See [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org) for my portfolio, client
endorsements and more on my background.

Email sw@seanw.org with details about your project so we can arrange a call
and work towards a quote. I'll get back to you within one working day.

